# psychiatric



## lunavita (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anyone know a good psychiatric in Cairo? Also if you know the fees, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## lunavita (Aug 27, 2011)

*Anyone*

Does anyone know a doctor for depression in Cairo???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I do... I will ask her if I can pass her number on


----------



## lunavita (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

